# Camshaft and crankshaft sensor location on CQ13DE?



## Gew (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi!

My friend is fixing an old Micra K11 from the late 90s. He's about to replace all sensors for kicks, but he hasn't found the camshaft sensor. Is it underneath the engine? Someone with photos or illustrations? Would be much helpful. Also, is this engine equipped with an crankshaft position sensor as well, or just the camshaft one?

Cheers!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No CG13DE's here in the 'States so I can't help you with the CKP, but the CMP on almost everything from that era is an optical wheel inside the distributor.


----------



## Gew (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for your response! Just heard from my friend that it's the crank position sensor he's trying to find! Many CKPs are located underneath the running belt cover, correct? This is likely where it's at?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Can't help you specifically, almost no one here in the 'States has ever seen a CG13. However, most Nissan CKP's are on the back side of the engine block near or on the bellhousing.


----------

